# Can depression mess cause ED?



## whichwayisup (Feb 11, 2010)

The other night we tried to get intimate however it did not work. It ended up that he did not raise to the occasion 
So I'm wondering. If he is really loving me or just here. 
He has been off work 1 year for depression and we have been arguing all the time. 
I feel worst then worst. I can not describe what I feel but have been thinking about just leaving this 26 ur marriage
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Is he currently taking medication?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Depending on his age , tiredness, medication's that can affect libito, testosterone levels, if other things are on his mind, could be lots of reasons why he didn't rise to the occasion on a given night. 

So long as this is not the normal outcome, give it another try when you are both getting along well.


----------



## whichwayisup (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Can depression meds cause ED?*

he is currently on medication 

Simply amorous - it seems to be the normal as every time (not many by the way) it is like this. (I think that this was the 2 time since last year) 

he is 55. diabetic


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

He really needs to discuss the ED problem with his doctor. I was curious if he was taking medications for his depression. Some depression medications are notorious for causing ED. However, when you added that he was diabetic, there other possibilities too.


----------



## whichwayisup (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Can depression meds cause ED?*

to discuss with his doctor he told me (not sure if this is right) that his doctor said that it was because of the meds he is on. But somehow I feel this not really right.. maybe part way ... 
its just that we have not been intimate in a very long time and well things that have been said and the way that we are communicating and the fact that I have to mention that he makes me feel like I'm unwanted. I'm trying not to put how I feel in this equation but its hard not to. 

do you think that I'm over reacting or there is a lack of interest in his part? or it is the meds....


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, if his ED is caused by his medication, his doctor needs to find other medications. Have your husband take his complete medication list to his pharmacist. A pharmacist seems to know more about the side effects than a doctor anyway. A good pharmacist will make substitution recommendations for the doctor. Before reading too much into his lack of sexual interest, first rule out medical explanations.


----------



## geo (Oct 29, 2010)

as much as it pains me to share this, I too had a period of not being able to rise to the occasion, I truly believe it had a lot to do with my mandatory retirement. I really went through a hard time no working, felt kind of unimportant useless etc.. once I got out of that funk things worked out on there own, viagra was helpful in the interm... 
I guess what I am trying to get at is to make him feel important, desired and appreciated for whatever he does, just might do the trick..


----------



## JonM (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Can depression meds cause ED?*

Age, diabetes, depression, and antidepressants can all contribute to ED. The doctor has to understand all of these factors. Unfortunately, most are not aware of the effects of antidepressants (SSRIs particularly) even after they are discontinued.


----------

